# H4N "Planted Tank ROOM"



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,

As some of you know I've been very busy with my latest and greatest project you can say.

One of my dreams have finally landed on my door step.

My own room for aquariums!!!!

My brother in law had a motorcycle attached to our home for two years. And had a construction trailer that he used for his showroom area.
Well 3 weeks ago I found out he was moving down the road and merging with another motorcycle business.
Which left a trailer empty!!!!

I got permission from my mother inlaw to turn it into anything I wanted.

Fast forward to last weekend.

Construction starts!!!

Worked on it all weekend!! 
Not bad for about 20hours put in with me and my friend.
Thats inlcuding a 3 hour trip at home depot!!!

*Here are a few pictures of the whole process:

We forgot to take pictures before we started to strip down the walls.

It had peg board all around and then it had wood paneling under it.*






























*We then reinsulated with better insulation.*




























*Then we had to put up a wall and door.
The entire trailer was to big for me and my budget.
If I reinsulate that part would of put me over my budget.

We also then vapor barrier the whole room.*





































*Then instead of building racks out of 2x4 I decided not to and just buy racks. Just in case I ever have to move I can take everything with me and saved on some time.*




























*Plumbed the heating from the hvac system the house already uses.
Ran a line over, Y into two register in the walk we made.*




























*Dyson Hot + Cool heater:
This thing puts out some heat!!! 
And costs about $1-$2 per day to keep the room at 65 degrees.
Not bad at all!!!
Had to get alterative heater source as the Hvac system only has a thermostat in our living room. SO basically if the living room keeps at temp it will never kick on leaving the tank room cool and with high oil prices. The Dyson heater will work much better.*










*Shrimp rack:
Will add more tanks as I move along on the project.*










*Complete work sink for the corner of the room.
Going be much easier doing water changes and such!*










*A bit more cleaning/organizing and a bunch of small things to finish then I'll can start filling tanks!!!*












So I only bought one 4ft x 4 T5HO hydroponic lighting to try out with my DIY PAR meter.
Looks like it should be great for high lighting.

Has 2x 6,400k bulbs and 2x 10k bulbs. The color and the light output is amazing!!!
I will buy a bunch more soon.
So far I only got 6x 40b but will be getting much more as the project moves along. Or the next Petco $1/g sale lol!!!
Some will use preloaded Safe T Sorb and the others will be ADA Aqua Soil- NEW Amazonia 

I also lined each rack with waterproof vinyl
Just incase so water doesnt absorb into the wood.

I will also have a 55g emersed tank under the 40b

Then there be more tanks because ill be moving the rest of my tanks from the house into the room. (beside the nanos)
So it will be packed in there!!!


The shrimp rack has 4ft 2 x T8 on each shelf
Should be enough for mosses/anubias/ferns
I will mod them with some refective tap and maybe a refective shield between the two bulb to add a bit more light If I need it.
All the tanks will have different substrate for each kind of shrimps and 2 sponge filter and a corner filter. Over filter!!!

And the rack near the the couch will be my indoor garden area.
Bonsai/veggie/herb/plants.
I will have the same lighting fixture over the 40b over this rack but probably 6x bulbs.
Since it will be raised much higher.


So if you've been wondering why i've been super busy and orders havent been shipped out quicker then normal, you know why!!!! 


Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

roud: Nice one...!


----------



## funkman262 (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking awesome, man.


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Whoa man, next time I'm up there, I gotta see this! Looks great, congratulations!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!!

I'm super excited.
I've been waiting for this day forever!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Whoa man, next time I'm up there, I gotta see this! Looks great, congratulations!


Oh now you want to visit me!!!! Lol

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## Grimnokk (Dec 31, 2012)

This looks awesome. Sub'd.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Lucky bum. Very nice


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

Beautifully built! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice congrats, when you get it all setup, I'd like to come shopping


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

This is awesome. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Nice congrats, when you get it all setup, I'd like to come shopping


sure thing!


----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2012)

I have one of them Dyson hot+cold that I got for Xmas. Love it!

That room looks awesome btw!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Wow you have been busy ! You are going to leave that Leather sofa in right ? Sit back with a beer and watch the tanks.... sounds like heaven !


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

So it is a dream come true for you my friend.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

dennis and i will be making a road trip to visit you han


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think we shall wait until he get everything ready. Or else it will be trip to help han. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

So awesome. Dream come true. A dedicated room. "Leave me alone woman...you'll know where to find me if you need me...."


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice bro. Might have to stop by again some time.


----------



## dastowers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Googled your town and its close to my in-laws. When will the "pet store" be open ha?


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

Love to see more updates, how do I subscribe LOL!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes dreams to come true!!!! 

I should have everything up and running in about 1-2 months and let the growing start!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Jello said:


> I have one of them Dyson hot+cold that I got for Xmas. Love it!
> 
> That room looks awesome btw!


Ya thing is awsome!!! It doesnt feel hot but man after an hour it took the room from 35 to 60 degrees.







stevenjohn21 said:


> Wow you have been busy ! You are going to leave that Leather sofa in right ? Sit back with a beer and watch the tanks.... sounds like heaven !



yup sofa staying. I don't drink but I sat back and watched the heater yesterday lol!!






shrimpnmoss said:


> So awesome. Dream come true. A dedicated room. "Leave me alone woman...you'll know where to find me if you need me...."



she loves the idea that she gets her spare room and laundry room back lol!! Oh and coffee table haha.






Minja said:


> Nice bro. Might have to stop by again some time.


Come on by! 


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

keep.the.pictures.coming


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

msawdey said:


> keep.the.pictures.coming


Yup!

I'll be taking pictures as progress goes.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Hehe my dream someday also, congrates! And yea keep us updated!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow! living the dream!!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

I wish I have some space for this too...can't wait to see it starts. Congrats!!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I got to pick up some plumbing material this weekend and start it for the sink.
Kind of hard to start filling tanks without water


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

That looks awesome. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

holy cow!

you have done a TON of work to it. It coming along GREAT!

subscribed!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ChadRamsey said:


> holy cow!
> 
> you have done a TON of work to it. It coming along GREAT!
> 
> subscribed!


Haha told you I was doing some WORK lol!

Ya huge snow storm coming Friday into Saturday is going put a damper on it.
Hahah

I'll figure out something else to do. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

and the best part is, it will all be dedicated to growing exclusively anubias nana snow white, right?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Green_Flash said:


> and the best part is, it will all be dedicated to growing exclusively anubias nana snow white, right?


Lol!!! It definitely going to help!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks good man!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

h4n said:


> Oh now you want to visit me!!!! Lol
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Hahaha naw man, I'm just always so busy with family when I'm up there! :icon_roll


----------



## Shangrila (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks great! Do you have enough support under the floor for all the added weight?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Shangrila said:


> Looks great! Do you have enough support under the floor for all the added weight?


Thanks,

Should have enough. There were motorcycle in there. But I'll double check. Thanks

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

impressive! and aren't you tidy! lol. and yes, leaving the sofa was a great idea!
is this a hobby gone to bussiness?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hahaha naw man, I'm just always so busy with family when I'm up there! :icon_roll


haha i know just messing with you!



Meganne said:


> impressive! and aren't you tidy! lol. and yes, leaving the sofa was a great idea!
> is this a hobby gone to bussiness?


Thanks!

More like Hobbusiness LOL!
Well I already sell many plants on here and other forums.
So its just expanding you would say.

Maybe in the future if all works out right.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

h4n said:


> Haha told you I was doing some WORK lol!
> 
> Ya huge snow storm coming Friday into Saturday is going put a damper on it.
> Hahah
> ...


I know of some pre filters you can make ;-)


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

stevenjohn21 said:


> I know of some pre filters you can make ;-)


Oh! I've been making them.

I got to make 50+ lol!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Han looks great so far, I'm happy for you. 

Those steel racks? From HomeDepot? I have the one from there that has the 2'x4' shelves. I'm using it for my Aquaponic rack. My 40gl tank was going to be over the load rating so I replaced the particle board shelves with 3/4" plywood. I also used bricks under the middle( the 40 is on the louvers shelf.

Definitely, test fill you tanks to see how the shelves take the weight. Also wet particle board degrades very fast. If your going to use it get some kind of water barrier on it.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

DogFish said:


> Han looks great so far, I'm happy for you.
> 
> Those steel racks? From HomeDepot? I have the one from there that has the 2'x4' shelves. I'm using it for my Aquaponic rack. My 40gl tank was going to be over the load rating so I replaced the particle board shelves with 3/4" plywood. I also used bricks under the middle( the 40 is on the louvers shelf.
> 
> Definitely, test fill you tanks to see how the shelves take the weight. Also wet particle board degrades very fast. If your going to use it get some kind of water barrier on it.


Thanks man,

yes i got them from home depot

5 shelves
72" H x 48"W x 24"D

and i spilt them in half as I cant reach the top of the tanks if i had it all up.
they rated the whole unit to hold 4000lbs
so it should be 800lb per shelf.

but i'm going test fill that one tank first.
And yes i have a thick black vinly under each of them tanks.
Also since I only used 4 shelves out of the 5, I double stacked the top shelves with two boards each.

If the boards flex to much i'll get some plywood.

I might have to double stock the 40b two on each rack to fit the rest of my tanks in the room though.

either way i'll test fill the first 40b and see how it holds.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

A 40B has 340#s of water weight + maybe 40#s of glass? Mine bowed with the 3/4" plywood AND the particle board on top. :icon_eek:

I put a length of Deck lumber under the center of the shelf and stacked bricks under that to support the shelf. Now I might have been ok for a while but eventually the rack would have bowed.

That 800# load wt. was probably perfectly distributed over the whole shelf surface.

Still get rack for the price. I would hate to hear you had an epic fail. :eek5:


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how this all comes along.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya true. I'll juat fill a bottom one and see if it bows. If it does I'll replace the boards with wood.

You got a picture of your setup?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I got the same shelf and I would also replace the particle board with something sturdy or reinforce with metal beams.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

h4n said:


> Ya true. I'll juat fill a bottom one and see if it bows. If it does I'll replace the boards with wood.
> 
> You got a picture of your setup?












I can try to take a pic of the bricks I used to support the shelf. There are few more pics on my Aquaponic Journal (Sig Line Link).


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see your completed fish/shrimp room. 

Just wondering what are you planning to use as the primary heat source for this room 24/7? I noticed you insulated & rerouted some of the ventilation. 

Dyson hot is decent for supplemental heat, but I wouldn't use it for more than 3-6 hours per day. While it's stylish, it's still a 1300W ceramic heater but with a price of $270ish. If you exceed 6 hrs a day, I don't know how long it can run before the unit might give out. 

I would recommend having a 2 of those ugly oil filled radiators & set them to run @ 700-800 watts instead of full power. 


Anyway, it looks like you got everything else covered. 

Good luck with the storm. 


Time for me to get supplies and test out the snowthrower so I don't pass out shoveling snow over the weekend.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

MSG said:


> Can't wait to see your completed fish/shrimp room.
> 
> Just wondering what are you planning to use as the primary heat source for this room 24/7? I noticed you insulated & rerouted some of the ventilation.
> 
> ...


ya, i'm only using the dyson heater for this winter. And save for something else come next winter. I just need to get by these months.
Maybe a pellet stove?

And I have it set at 60 degree and it turns on maybe 5 mins every hour?

I think theres a 3 year warranty anyways.

ya i got to go home today and start my snowblower up also! eck!!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> I got the same shelf and I would also replace the particle board with something sturdy or reinforce with metal beams.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


good to know.

since it was a 5 shelf unit I had spare metal beams and i just added them to each rack for extra support.
i'm wondering if i could use a longer and run it under the boards.

hm.... i'll have to check that out when i get home.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

That certainly is the room dreams are made of!!

Very cool...can't wait to see the rest of the progress.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

marko d said:


> That certainly is the room dreams are made of!!
> 
> Very cool...can't wait to see the rest of the progress.


Ya I just can't wait to finish and actually sit back and relax hahha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

h4n said:


> good to know.
> 
> since it was a 5 shelf unit I had spare metal beams and i just added them to each rack for extra support.
> i'm wondering if i could use a longer and run it under the boards.
> ...


Yeah, you can probably pick up some steel beams at a local metal shop fairly cheap. I know at work I just bought a 24" x 48" x 1/4" steel plate for $200 and you probably just need scrap from a local outfit. One of the main metal shops here in town has a large showroom of scraps and extra pieces to pick from.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Awsome stuff han, def guna have to come and take a look when ur done!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Yeah, you can probably pick up some steel beams at a local metal shop fairly cheap. I know at work I just bought a 24" x 48" x 1/4" steel plate for $200 and you probably just need scrap from a local outfit. One of the main metal shops here in town has a large showroom of scraps and extra pieces to pick from.


thanks for the info.
I think my brother inlaw had some left over steel corner beam from a project he did.
But your right if I check around at local metal shop they might have something cheap.
I think if i run a metal beam across the long way it should be fine.



marioman72 said:


> Awsome stuff han, def guna have to come and take a look when ur done!


sure thing man! come on down!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome bro. Happy to see you taking a leap forward doing what you love and becoming serious about it. That's a good sized room too. I'm jealous! 

I know you're lying if you're saying this room is only for plants lol. 

Looking forward to your updates Han. Keep em coming.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> Awesome bro. Happy to see you taking a leap forward doing what you love and becoming serious about it. That's a good sized room too. I'm jealous!
> 
> I know you're lying if you're saying this room is only for plants lol.
> 
> Looking forward to your updates Han. Keep em coming.


Thanks Nick!!

Ya me to and the wife is very supportive of it now which is good.

Ya the trailer was longer but I didn't need all that room just yet.
The wall we built can come down as easy as it went up if I need more room in the future.

Haha well we all know I needed a shrimp rack lol!!

I had to call it planted tank room because fish room without fishes we be odd lol!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Well if time allows today I'll be setting up my first 40b in the room.

If I do I'll snap some pictures!!! 


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

did you lose power during the storm?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

shrimpnmoss said:


> did you lose power during the storm?


Nope!



I got a generator anyways.



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Impressive! I know you have wanted this for a long time, haha. It's great to see a friend reaching his goals. Hopefully everything comes together without any problems. Keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Chyrol said:


> Impressive! I know you have wanted this for a long time, haha. It's great to see a friend reaching his goals. Hopefully everything comes together without any problems. Keep us updated on the progress!


Thanks man!

It was such a surprise to me!

I will do!
I should have one tomorrow!



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Well first tank is up!!!

First I had to reinforce the bracing first.

Added a 1/8" (a little thicker) steel bar across it.










Added the two piece of board back.
Put the tank back on it.
Added substrate.
Filter, heater
Fill!!!

Cloudy !!!

Don't mind the cloudy ness.
Just after being filled.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Well... tank is much clearier as of yesterday. Had a slight yellow/brown tint to it?
Not sure whats that from haha.

i'll snap a picture later today, hopefully I can start adding some plants.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Any substrate additives? great opportunity to experiment if you havent considered it...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> Any substrate additives? great opportunity to experiment if you havent considered it...


Yup. I didn't add any to that tank because first time trying safe t sorb.
But its all pre loaded with fertz.
That's what I'm assuming is giving me the tinted water.

My aquasoil tanks I will.
I got borneowild planted tank line.
And a couple Ada additives.

My aqua soil should be here today or tomorrow!




-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Well.... Just ordered all my heaters from *Lowes ( Finnex one of our sponsor here)* Thanks! yay!!!

HMA 100 watts and HMA 150 watts

I cant wait!

One step closer!!!


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet Jesus... that's a lot of space and engineering for tanks, I can barely even imagine tackling a job like this. Looking good so far!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great man. At some point I'll have to come visit and see for myself . Are you going to install an autodrip system for constant water changing? Was thinking of that for a multi-tank shrimp system where the same water is fed in (keeps the parameters constant between tanks) but the tanks don't share the "used" water. That way infections wouldn't spread.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Rush3737 said:


> Sweet Jesus... that's a lot of space and engineering for tanks, I can barely even imagine tackling a job like this. Looking good so far!


Haha ya. I just have to think as i go lol!!!
Thanks








Hobbes1911 said:


> Looks great man. At some point I'll have to come visit and see for myself . Are you going to install an autodrip system for constant water changing? Was thinking of that for a multi-tank shrimp system where the same water is fed in (keeps the parameters constant between tanks) but the tanks don't share the "used" water. That way infections wouldn't spread.


Haha ya you got to!

Not sure yet honestly.

I have much better luck with top off with pure ro water and doing water changes like once a month.

I was planning on doing water changes on the bigger with filling a large trash bin with ro and remineralizing that and putting a powrhead I. There and pump in new water.

I could do that with the shrimp tank also I guess. Haha
Haven't though that far yet.

I'm actually more worried with getting the planted tanks up first. And just letting the shrimp tank cycle for a month or two.



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

If theres ever a fire in your community, the firefighters know where to go for water


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

samee said:


> If theres ever a fire in your community, the firefighters know where to go for water


Lol!!!! Very true! Because we don't have fire hydrate in my small town yet hahaha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Amazing setup coming along def. jealous of this. Cant wait to see more progress and pictures along the way. I'm going to have to make a purchase to help the building funds lol.. keep up the hard work


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice..


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

StraightAddicted said:


> Amazing setup coming along def. jealous of this. Cant wait to see more progress and pictures along the way. I'm going to have to make a purchase to help the building funds lol.. keep up the hard work


haha thanks!

yes all sale goes to this!



dougolasjr said:


> Very nice..


thanks!


*Update:*

-My friend that help me with the build is coming over and were moving all my large tanks from the house out into here.

-I also got my ADA Amazonia New regular grain from *ADI* (one of our sponsor on here) in yesterday, only got 3 9L bags for now, I wish I was able to buy everything at once haha!

-So i'll be setting up another 40b tonight hopefully.

-Picking up some more lights tomorrow.

-Going to try and setup my 55g emersed tank to, Since my lights came in.

-I also picked up some sand for 2 shrimp tanks.

-oh ya my heaters are already shipped! finnex is quick! I should have them Tuesday!

yay! coming along!!!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dang man, totally missed this. Just read through all of it and it looks great!

I know you vapor protected that section but did you get a dehumidifier? I think you might have some problems with mold in the summer months


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Dang man, totally missed this. Just read through all of it and it looks great!
> 
> I know you vapor protected that section but did you get a dehumidifier? I think you might have some problems with mold in the summer months


ahhaha ya man i've been PMing you but not reply 

ya i got a big one at my moms house.

My room was in the basement and i had 10 fish tanks there at one point.

So i'll bring it by when everything gets up and running.

i'll have it dump water right into my sink pipes.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

when did adi start carrying AS...i didnt see it on their website


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sjb1987 said:


> when did adi start carrying AS...i didnt see it on their website




Not on there website yet.

They posted it up when they updated there site saying they were carrying more dry goods so I messaged them 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet, Great job Han, I'll have to come by and visit when everything is done. 
Is this the bike place in front of the house ?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wastedtime said:


> Sweet, Great job Han, I'll have to come by and visit when everything is done.
> Is this the bike place in front of the house ?


Hey man!

Thanks, ya you should swing by one day.

Yup your correct. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Buy aquasoil from AFA, they're the cheapest.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

have you checked adi... they are the same price...not sure about shipping though


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

come on Han! your slacking. Where the heck are the pic:icon_evil


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ChadRamsey said:


> come on Han! your slacking. Where the heck are the pic:icon_evil


Dude just finished moving all the tank now eating dinner.

Then I got to set up all the lights and filter again.

Pictures tomorrow of the room basically ready to be used!
-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

h4n said:


> Dude just finished moving all the tank now eating dinner.
> 
> Then I got to set up all the lights and filter again.
> 
> ...



well...... its tomorrow... wheres the pics? lol...jk jk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha we finished moving all my junk out at midnight after I set up the filter and heaters I passed out the room looks like a bomb went off.

Here are two pictures for all my junk




I'll be finishing up later hopefully.
Got a lot of work ahead haha.

I also just came home from buying two more light fixtures and a very nice air pump.


----------



## Rich Guano (Jan 19, 2012)

Let me know if you need all that "junk" hauled off. :red_mouth

Good luck with the room, I am very envious. :drool:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol.
I called it junk because I seriously didn't think I had that much stuff... until it kept coming and coming lol.
I didn't even flush the attic yet hahahha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

coming along nicely brother


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Chad,

i'll add more picture after i'm done neatly organizing everything lol.

break time right now! haha


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I would have given you a hand! Pretty awesome man congrats.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Man that's alot of stuff.... Does some one need to submit to the hoarders show haha.... I'm sure it'll be nice once you are able to get organized...


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

this is every hobbyist dream. congrats on this h4n.



sjb1987 said:


> Man that's alot of stuff.... Does some one need to submit to the hoarders show haha.... I'm sure it'll be nice once you are able to get organized...


haha.
everyone i know in this hobby hoards supplies. i got gold fish food samples i got years ago, decade old used bulbs for fixtures that no longer work, tubing segments down to 3" short bits (like ill ever need that for anything), etc. and i know people way worse off in regard to that.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

I know....i hoard stuff too....if I keep it up maybe my wife will give me my own room


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like it's coming along great. Keep up the good work, bro!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Forumsnow said:


> I would have given you a hand! Pretty awesome man congrats.


I know but i also know how busy you are. Soon To be daddy haha.
Come down when it done so you can enjoy it!






sjb1987 said:


> Man that's alot of stuff.... Does some one need to submit to the hoarders show haha.... I'm sure it'll be nice once you are able to get organized...



lol!!! I almost spilt my drink out last night when I was reading it haha!






@[email protected] said:


> this is every hobbyist dream. congrats on this h4n.
> 
> 
> haha.
> everyone i know in this hobby hoards supplies. i got gold fish food samples i got years ago, decade old used bulbs for fixtures that no longer work, tubing segments down to 3" short bits (like ill ever need that for anything), etc. and i know people way worse off in regard to that.



thanks man! Haha yup hoarding from years being in this hobby.






sjb1987 said:


> I know....i hoard stuff too....if I keep it up maybe my wife will give me my own room



hahhah give it a try!
I would of never been able to get a room like this, things just happen to fall in all the right spot at the right time! 




Chyrol said:


> Looks like it's coming along great. Keep up the good work, bro!


Thanks man!


Updated:

All my current tanks that I move now have co2, timers are all set and ect.
Reorgranized my shipping/shrimp food rack.

Now time to install the new lights and such!!

I got some wedding planning plans ater and a late valentines dinner tonight so not sure how much stuff I'll get done today.


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't check this thread much anymore ! I believe I answered your last PM :O?

I have the same exact table with metal legs and that gray body haha!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> I don't check this thread much anymore ! I believe I answered your last PM :O?
> 
> I have the same exact table with metal legs and that gray body haha!!


Haha I don't even remember!

Oh ya?

Works great!

Its a 90 degree table has another part behind the tank. Give me room to do orders on.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## madehtsobi (Jan 9, 2012)

Dang man!! Congrats looks awesome!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

madehtsobi said:


> Dang man!! Congrats looks awesome!!


Thanks man!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Hey buddy!

Is this a Walmart extension or a tenant improvement? LOL!

-herns


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

herns said:


> Hey buddy!
> 
> Is this a Walmart extension or a tenant improvement? LOL!
> 
> -herns


Lol!!!
Its a super!!! Walmart now lol!!!! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Look what UPS dropped off!!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! So many heaters


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

CPDzeke said:


> Wow! So many heaters


Haha ya for all the new tanks.

And more!! Yay!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dang Han. Have you done the calculation with electricity? Would it be better/cheaper to just heat the room to 70F and have heaters for the tanks that deviate from this temperature?


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh man! Looks like I may have to take that 40min trip!!! Hmmm I wonder if the hubby would notice the checkbook missing hehe


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Dang Han. Have you done the calculation with electricity? Would it be better/cheaper to just heat the room to 70F and have heaters for the tanks that deviate from this temperature?


Yup.

The room is at temp 65+.

Heaters are just for backup.









Barbgirl said:


> Oh man! Looks like I may have to take that 40min trip!!! Hmmm I wonder if the hubby would notice the checkbook missing hehe


Haha ya!!

I'm sure I'll have plently of visitors come this summer!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Dang Han. Have you done the calculation with electricity? Would it be better/cheaper to just heat the room to 70F and have heaters for the tanks that deviate from this temperature?


Thats what I was gonna say XD 

Awesome work Han! Looks like you've done a lot of planning for this  even the walls are lined up! 

Can't wait for the tanks to be all set up. Looks like its going to be an amazing room. 

Eric


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

tex627 said:


> Thats what I was gonna say XD
> 
> Awesome work Han! Looks like you've done a lot of planning for this  even the walls are lined up!
> 
> ...


haha ya!
Thanks Eric!

I planned for about a month and still miss stuff obviously!

all the walls were reinsulated so it holds heat pretty good!

ya me either! so I can just sit back and relax/enjoy haha.

i'll need more aquasoil soon!


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Han,

Just checked out this thread. Super sweet!! We made the mistake of using the same racks for some of our 40b setups and the 2 longer bars ended up splitting even with 2 layers of 5/8 inch plywood and the plywood dipped in the middle. We ended up having to drain the tank, lift the plywood back in place and used bar clamps to keep the 2 bars together flush against the board. 

With good insulation, once the water temp reaches certain temperature, the room temp will stay fairly constant but keep humidity in mind. We had to deal with mold after a couple weeks. Even with lined walls, all the water collecting will get gross. Definitely invest in a good dehumidifier to keep humidity low while keeping up temps. Covering your tanks help a lot as well but not sure if you'd want that.

Looks like an amazing project and have fun with it! Don't let it become too much of a business, it makes it much less fun in our experience. 

Best wishes,
Kevin


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

tex627 said:


> Han,
> 
> Just checked out this thread. Super sweet!! We made the mistake of using the same racks for some of our 40b setups and the 2 longer bars ended up splitting even with 2 layers of 5/8 inch plywood and the plywood dipped in the middle. We ended up having to drain the tank, lift the plywood back in place and used bar clamps to keep the 2 bars together flush against the board.
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin!

Nice to hear from you!
You must be super busy now.
I only talk with Eric haha.

Hrm... Ive been keeping an eye on it.
Hopefully mine doesn't do that.

The extras steel bar I place in the middle stop it from bowing.

Yup I got an dehumidfer waiting when I need it.
I got a guage for the dryness in the room. Still dry... but I'm sure once I get all the tanks filled I'll need it.

All the shrimp tank will be covered or so covered. As the splashing from the sponge filters will get annoying.

Ya my dream come true.

Its not a business but consider my self a hobbuiness man haha.

By any chance you can snap a picture of what you mean with the rack spiltting and what you use to stop it?

Thanks man

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome Im looking forward to this to play out.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome build!! Subscribed and will be watching your progress! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!!
I should be setting up my second 40b tonight if I get these filter guards all made 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

h4n said:


> Thanks!!
> I should be setting up my second 40b tonight if I get these filter guards all made
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


I bet your hands cramp up quick folding those....tidious work


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sjb1987 said:


> I bet your hands cramp up quick folding those....tidious work


Not that bad, once i get in the mode I can make them pretty quick.
Sit down and watch some TV while making them.
Good things kid got the week off.

Just my hands are all dry from winter and water playing that the SS mesh keeps poking and giving me small cuts haha.

I made 30 yesterday got more to go! lol

But tonight is the night lol!

I cleaned the old HOB for the tank.


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow! Amazing project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

tetraontheedge said:


> Wow! Amazing project. Thanks for sharing.



thanks! and Your welcome!


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like lots of fun, good luck!


----------



## cpeterson9 (Jan 19, 2013)

nice wish i had a room all to myself to build this


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!

Hopefully I'll have time later tonight to set up the 2nd 40b

And hopefully a emersed tank.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooo. Good luck! We'll be rooting for you over here. It looks neat so far.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

thechibi said:


> Ooo. Good luck! We'll be rooting for you over here. It looks neat so far.


Hey! thanks!

about to fill the tank!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you should probably post about a billion new pictures so we can all live vicariously through you, Han. HA!

It's great watching these tank rooms come together. Especially when it's someone who has lots of plants to look at.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

somewhatshocked said:


> I think you should probably post about a billion new pictures so we can all live vicariously through you, Han. HA!
> 
> It's great watching these tank rooms come together. Especially when it's someone who has lots of plants to look at.


thanks Jake!

Ill post some up later when the tank clears up a bit! 

its all coming together now! 

This will allow me to have more plants!!! collectorist in full swing lol!


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

You're gonna be the Msjinxed of plants


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Tanman19az said:


> You're gonna be the Msjinxed of plants


I like the sounds of that! Lol 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Nambroth (Apr 21, 2012)

h4n said:


> Not that bad, once i get in the mode I can make them pretty quick.
> Sit down and watch some TV while making them.
> Good things kid got the week off.
> 
> ...


Well done on this, how exciting!

I hear you on the SS tearing up your hands. I work with wire a lot too and it gets old sometimes, haha.

I love seeing stuff like this, this hobby is awesome where we all support one another in different ways!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome for you man. Seeing threads like this is bad for me as I haven't set up a new tank in over a year and now I'm thinking of where I can fit another one.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nambroth said:


> Well done on this, how exciting!
> 
> I hear you on the SS tearing up your hands. I work with wire a lot too and it gets old sometimes, haha.
> 
> I love seeing stuff like this, this hobby is awesome where we all support one another in different ways!


Ya ive been lotioning my hands at night before bed.
And twice a day at work. Been helping

Yup!!!






SlammedDC2 said:


> Awesome for you man. Seeing threads like this is bad for me as I haven't set up a new tank in over a year and now I'm thinking of where I can fit another one.


Thanks haha I had that problem... now I don't lol.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Here a update with pictures
Set up my 2nd 40b last night and a 40b emersed tank for foreground plants.
Anyways... here are some picture of all the tanks in the room.








Dont mind the over grown mess. All these plants will going into a 40b and I'm turning this Ada tank into a show tank.









20L was half full of blyxa last week!









The 40B!!!!









Shrimp rack. Hopefully I can fill some this weekend.
I'll be getting at least two more 10g after everything else is done.









30G and two 2.5g small shrimp tanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. I know you have the 10G's lined up that way to save space, but then it'll be hard to see if anything's up with the shrimp in there? Or are you goign to keep these tanks nearly bare?

Also, is there even going to be enough room for you to work on those tanks? Doesn't look liek enough space between those shelves!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Grrrrrrrr, I wanted that blyxa!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Hm.. I know you have the 10G's lined up that way to save space, but then it'll be hard to see if anything's up with the shrimp in there? Or are you goign to keep these tanks nearly bare?
> 
> Also, is there even going to be enough room for you to work on those tanks? Doesn't look liek enough space between those shelves!


Ya ill be able to see them. They wont have anything but some substrate, moss and cholla wood.

The tank arent set in stone yet i might move them around as i fill them.






CPDzeke said:


> Grrrrrrrr, I wanted that blyxa!


Ya sorry if I sell anymore I won't have any left.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

you really have done a great job in there man. :thumbsup:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What are those huge filters on the 40B?


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Think we need to have a cookout over there celebrate your finished room.*

Looks like you have Bio-Wheel 400's in the 40G Breeders unless Marineland makes an even larger filter.


What did you do with the intake of the BW to keep the critters from going through? 

What type of material is the floor mat/runner that you used in front of the breeders?

At this rate you should be done with a large majority of the tank arrangement 30 days from now. 

Hope you're ready for this weekend's storm. I would try to make sure you have some sort of emergency plan for your room first before I would set anything else up.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ChadRamsey said:


> you really have done a great job in there man. :thumbsup:


Thanks man!!
I cant wait for it to be all done and sit back and relax haha.







diwu13 said:


> What are those huge filters on the 40B?



ya marineland emp. 400
I had them both on my 55g before. Using them for the time being.






MSG said:


> Looks like you have Bio-Wheel 400's in the 40G Breeders unless Marineland makes an even larger filter.
> 
> 
> What did you do with the intake of the BW to keep the critters from going through?
> ...


Ya I got a generator already 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait.. there's a storm this weekend? Looks pretty uneventful here @[email protected]? Gonna snow but it'll be like 38F here.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Great progress h4n. 

To the post above me, I think they're calling for only a few inches where I live in CT, I'm not too worried. I did buy a generator last night though. :icon_smil


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

It suppose to be heavy wet snow and cause tree falls and power outage.

Hopefully its nothing.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

bad ass man love the room how its coming along!!! hope everything is fine during that storm up there


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Woooooooow!


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Ready for some more snow?!?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

dear Han.....  
hmmmm.... 
you will be my next voodoo victim.....
as soon i will be able to learn it  
Wow that roommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Thanks man!!
> I cant wait for it to be all done and sit back and relax haha."


first of all.....it will NEVER be done. there will always be something you want to add, change, etc etc!

secondly...your married, your days of "relaxing" are OVER!:icon_mrgr


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbgirl said:


> Ready for some more snow?!?


No!!!! Lol







ChadRamsey said:


> first of all.....it will NEVER be done. there will always be something you want to add, change, etc etc!
> 
> secondly...your married, your days of "relaxing" are OVER!:icon_mrgr


Well your kind of right there will always be something to change or move.

Not officially married yet. We are also planning that right now.

So I'm seriously busy and mentally drained lol!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Generators was one of the topics of conversation last weekend after the blizzard. 

Sounds like you've thought of pretty much everything. Hope its a light snow later today. You do have a backup space heater on hand in case the Dyson fails? 

I have to head back outside to tinker with my snowthrowers with clogged fuel lines & gunked up carbs. I hope I don't damage anything & I get it running. Manual methods of removal have taken it's toll on me. 

I'm tired of shoveling.


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Tanks look beautiful. Love the generator idea.

Have you considered getting married in the tank room? It would make for awesome pictures....


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

MSG said:


> Generators was one of the topics of conversation last weekend after the blizzard.
> 
> Sounds like you've thought of pretty much everything. Hope its a light snow later today. You do have a backup space heater on hand in case the Dyson fails?
> 
> ...


yup should be enough to power our refrig. And other stuff for my room.

I have many space heaters available if it fails.

Ya forecast is saying only 2-4" now and mostly rain.

Good luck!




tetraontheedge said:


> Tanks look beautiful. Love the generator idea.
> 
> Have you considered getting married in the tank room? It would make for awesome pictures....


Yup!!

Haha ya right she'll kill me lol!


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

h4n said:


> yup should be enough to power our refrig. And other stuff for my room.
> 
> I have many space heaters available if it fails.
> 
> ...


Lol. I just got married myself. My husband would not have permitted a tank-room wedding, either.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

tetraontheedge said:


> lol. I just got married myself. My husband would not have permitted a tank-room wedding, either.


lol!!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow...I wish I had that much disposable income. Can't even afford to put T5 lights over one tank, let alone set up a room lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wow...I wish I had that much disposable income. Can't even afford to put T5 lights over one tank, let alone set up a room lol


Taxes helped a lot!


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Update:

I started cleaning the 10g for the shrimp tanks last night and added the substrate additives and Aquasoil . One 9L bag gave 3 tanks 2" thick and a sprinkle on the 4th.

I'm going scoop some out and make it so two tank have 3" until I order more.
Hopefully I'll have some time tonight to start filling two.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, awesome progress han!! Can't wait to see what you're going to do with it!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

tex627 said:


> Wow, awesome progress han!! Can't wait to see what you're going to do with it!


thanks!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Well filled two shrimp tanks the other night.
Now awaiting for more Aqua soil from ADI!
Going fill the two sand ones at the bottom today.
Going let them all settle until this weekend before dropping all this moss I've been hoarding haha.

Oh ya!
The air pump from the hydroponic store is super strong!













-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

looking good. 

love the wall of 10 gallon shrimp tanks


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Subscribed!

Your room is looking awesome! I am hoping to set something up in the next year, but all tanks planted like that?!?! Wow that is awesome!


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

They sure do!

Everything's looking good h4n. Can't wait to see it in full swing. Then I'll have to sneak up there and get all your goodies.

BTW that Rotala Bangladesh's stem turned a nice red color and the Myrio Mini has already grown 2" It didn't take any time to adjust. 



h4n said:


> Taxes helped a lot!
> 
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! Looks great, Han! "hobbusiness" lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ChadRamsey said:


> looking good.
> 
> love the wall of 10 gallon shrimp tanks


Thanks man I need two more 10g for now.



Calmia22 said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Your room is looking awesome! I am hoping to set something up in the next year, but all tanks planted like that?!?! Wow that is awesome!


Thanks!
Good luck!


Adam C said:


> They sure do!
> 
> Everything's looking good h4n. Can't wait to see it in full swing. Then I'll have to sneak up there and get all your goodies.
> 
> BTW that Rotala Bangladesh's stem turned a nice red color and the Myrio Mini has already grown 2" It didn't take any time to adjust.


Ya me to! Hahha

That a good! I'm glad to hear that!


bluestems said:


> Wow! Looks great, Han! "hobbusiness" lol


Hahah you like that!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

sick....looks like fun....execpt when it's water changing time....I hate changing water....


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

shrimpnmoss said:


> sick....looks like fun....execpt when it's water changing time....I hate changing water....


Hahha ya. I got ro water in a big trash bin and use a power head to pump water to them and siphon to take out water.

Not so hard. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lookin good han... the tanks.....not you


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sjb1987 said:


> Lookin good han... the tanks.....not you


Lol thanks? Hahha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ew.. why does one tank have white sand :O


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh... Cool. 

This is where that regulator you want is going to go. Most of the ones I build I send off and never see where they'll go. Kinda nice seeing where it's going to be used.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Ew.. why does one tank have white sand :O



haha something different. I always want white sand lol



oldpunk78 said:


> Oh... Cool.
> 
> This is where that regulator you want is going to go. Most of the ones I build I send off and never see where they'll go. Kinda nice seeing where it's going to be used.


Yes!!! You see why I'm excited about it!

Now you can see where all your work goes haha! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mmm... that white sand will turn like brownish unless you keep vac'ing the top


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Room looks great Han. Keep us updated.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Mmm... that white sand will turn like brownish unless you keep vac'ing the top


I'm fine with that I wanted brown actually



Fdsh5 said:


> Room looks great Han. Keep us updated.


Thanks!
I'll have some more picture tonight hopefully.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice, I would drive out west just to sit and talk with you on that sweet couch. Im a motorcycle mechanic that does side jobs out of my garage and this caught my eye, I cant wait for the day to come when someone calls me to do some work on their bike and I tell them sorry I reaplaced my tools and 10 bikes with 10 fish tanks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Nice, I would drive out west just to sit and talk with you on that sweet couch. Im a motorcycle mechanic that does side jobs out of my garage and this caught my eye, I cant wait for the day to come when someone calls me to do some work on their bike and I tell them sorry I reaplaced my tools and 10 bikes with 10 fish tanks.


Haha it is a nice couch!!!

The garage is still there haha still can do motorcycle jobs.

The part I changed was the "showroom" part.

Hahha it would be a funny story!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

i think the members of tpt would like an update? haha


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya ya!
Going fill the rest of the shrimp tank and snap a picture! 


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Updated:

Got another bag of aquasoil in.
Fill the last two 10g on top shelf.
Filled the black and white sand ones.
Met up with Barbgirl and got a 10g from her and I went into PETCO and got another 10g.

I also moved up the very bottom t8 light fixture up. Each shelf will need two of these fixture to light the tank evenly. Since i have the tanks turned the long way.
Good thing there cheap! And I got extra bulbs already.










I don't know what to fill the last two 10g with.
It might be an ugly mix of left over substrate lol!

A picture pictures of my emersed 40b
Started about 1-2 weeks ago.
The glosso is already like 85% filled in! Stuff grows quick emersed!

UG looks like it is growing. I can see small sprouts coming thru.










Another a picture of my first 40b I setup.
Random mess of plants right now.
Once I get the rest of the 40b up I can organize the plants better.












I also have the second 40b up with aquasoil.
But it has major green dust algae since these lights are crazy strong. I just had to raise both more.
Now I say they are about 8-10" above the rim.
Which is about 70-80 par at the substrate.

Before it was about 4-6" above the rim and had 100-110 par at the substrate.

I'm also going take two bulbs out and see if I lower it I can get enough par at the substrate.

If so I can buy 2x bulb light fixtures for the rest of the tanks and save money/electric.

Haha

I also bought a small indoor seeding/growing kit for veggies.

Well that's it for now!

Going try and setup another emersed 40b tonight if time allows haha.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great Han. I hope to buy some plants from you soon


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Conrad283 said:


> Looks great Han. I hope to buy some plants from you soon


Thanks! Hopefully I'll plently of new sp. For sale soon 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Where do you get the T8 bulbs/fixtures for cheap? How much does it cost for one?

Also, have you changed any of the membranes for your RO/DI unit? Or did you buy a new one already?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Where do you get the T8 bulbs/fixtures for cheap? How much does it cost for one?
> 
> Also, have you changed any of the membranes for your RO/DI unit? Or did you buy a new one already?


Home depot
$13 without bulbs.

Bulbs were like 10 pack for $15 Phillips 6.500k
Or 4 pack for $10 or something like that.

And no. My TDS was like 10?
I'm probably going get a bigger one after everything is said and done.

How about you?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh really? Whats the length of the fixture? and is the fixture dual or single bulb? and did you get the bulbs from home depot as well?

Mine is still pumping out TDS of zero, but I have way less tanks than you haha.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Oh really? Whats the length of the fixture? and is the fixture dual or single bulb? and did you get the bulbs from home depot as well?
> 
> Mine is still pumping out TDS of zero, but I have way less tanks than you haha.


48" 2x t8
and yup bulbs at home depot to!
i'm probably going go pick up one more tomrorow when i return a bunch of extras stuff from construction.



haha ya probabaly and my water is like 400 TDS tap haha

Edit: just cheked the receipt

fixture was $12.96
10 pack of bulbs were $33.97 Was totally off on this one lol!

Still $20 for a light fixture and bulbs


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

LMAO that's a large fraction that you were off ! That's still great though, I think I'll definitely wanna get that for my rack in the far future.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> LMAO that's a large fraction that you were off ! That's still great though, I think I'll definitely wanna get that for my rack in the far future.


haha ya way off!

but ya still a great deal!

plug and play. pretty long cord to.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did it come with the chains that you used to attach it to the rack?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Came with hooks and chain about 8" each side.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice Han. I'm jealous 
Nice to really take a big leap on the hobbies.
Best of luck!
Are you planting to import some shrimps also?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ohbaby714 said:


> Very nice Han. I'm jealous
> Nice to really take a big leap on the hobbies.
> Best of luck!
> Are you planting to import some shrimps also?


thanks man! 
You were probably one of the ones that i told about this project I dreamt of about a year ago haha.

Maybe in a far future. But i'll just be buying and hopefully breeding some for now. The shrimp rack was more of a thiing I always wanted haha.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea, i started a small one but even that, it was too much for me.

But it look like you are doing it right. Nice size room and great plants collection to boost ur start already. Really good progress.

Are there any specific shrimps you are planning to keeps? (Sorry if you answer it before, i didn't read it all.)


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ohbaby714 said:


> Yea, i started a small one but even that, it was too much for me.
> 
> But it look like you are doing it right. Nice size room and great plants collection to boost ur start already. Really good progress.
> 
> Are there any specific shrimps you are planning to keeps? (Sorry if you answer it before, i didn't read it all.)


Ya I know. That sucks! 

Ya hopefully!

I plant on keeping a little bit of everything.

TB
PRL
CRS/CBS
PFR
OEBT
TT

And whatever is the next biggest and greatest shrimp at the time haha.
I'm going let them cycle for like 2 months.
I'm in no rush on that part.
And great since I can grow moss out of them for now and leaves room in the 40b

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Front tank shot of shrimp rack as of last night:
(Air pump is so strong it thru a sponge filter up in the air last night when I opened the valve all the way lol! )










Going try and make a bunch of moss tiles later tonight.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

And we are all very very jealous - awesome room


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

RobMc said:


> And we are all very very jealous - awesome room


thanks! Another local!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Why do you have two sponge filters per tank? For easy cleaning? You should point the two outlets towards the far side of the tank to create some water movement!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Why do you have two sponge filters per tank? For easy cleaning? You should point the two outlets towards the far side of the tank to create some water movement!


Yup and why not? The more the better I might add corner filter I got to lol!

Ya I should. But believe me it moves some water! The air pump is so stronger!
It cloudy in the tanks because there so many air bubbles.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

how many outlets is your air pump? i assume you have splits for it?

are you also going to fill up the water level more or leave it at that level?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> how many outlets is your air pump? i assume you have splits for it?
> 
> are you also going to fill up the water level more or leave it at that level?


ya a metal spilter into 8 outlets with valve on each outlet. i'll snap a picture later.

no probably around that much water. I got glass on top of them all but it already dripping off the glasses.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea I'd like to see a picture of that setup. is the pump only driving the sponge filters in the shrimp tanks? I guess so since you dont' have sponge filters elsewhere 

Bubbles cause a lot of water splashing when the bubbles pop haha.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya only the sponge filter for the rack.

Haha obviously I'm saying lowering the water levels so it doesn't splash high enough.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

And each of those from the metal splitter you split into two as well?


----------



## amyhartofey (Feb 19, 2013)

What a DREAM PROJECT! Ugh, so jealous! One day, one day...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> And each of those from the metal splitter you split into two as well?


Ya there's a T between each tank.
Ya and the air pump is on the other side of the wall. Keeps noise level down. A lot!



amyhartofey said:


> What a DREAM PROJECT! Ugh, so jealous! One day, one day...


Thanks! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I might have missed it, but how do you heat each tank? Do you just heat the room?

Also, any stocking plans for the shrimp tanks?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I might have missed it, but how do you heat each tank? Do you just heat the room?
> 
> Also, any stocking plans for the shrimp tanks?


I got heaters for each tank but haven't put them in as I'm trying to get heat the room.
Rooms stay at 70-73 so that should be good.
I'll eventually put the heaters in just for backup I guess

Yes
As of now. I'm sure it will change after it goes.

TB
PRL 
CRS/CBS
Carbon rili
OEBT
TT
PFR
CPO

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Also:

Filled all the shrimp tanks last night.
Now just filling them with moss and let them cycle!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

i want in on some of those TT when you get them going!! And maybe trade some PFRs to spice up the genes haha


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice, good luck with your fish-room


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbgirl said:


> i want in on some of those TT when you get them going!! And maybe trade some PFRs to spice up the genes haha



Sounds good!



fraviz said:


> Nice, good luck with your fish-room


Thanks!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have insulation for the summer so temps don't spike? Or are you going to chill/fan cool the tanks?


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Man I just found this thread. All I can say is wow. Wish I had the room to do something like that. That will look awesome when you get it all done. 
Can not wait to see more pics.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Do you have insulation for the summer so temps don't spike? Or are you going to chill/fan cool the tanks?


when I started I stripped the room down to the stud beside the ceiling.
And reinsulated with 20R.

But behind the black vapor barrier here's an AC in the wall.

That and fan should keep thing cool.


starfire12 said:


> Man I just found this thread. All I can say is wow. Wish I had the room to do something like that. That will look awesome when you get it all done.
> Can not wait to see more pics.


Thanks!!!

I'll have more pictures tonight or tomorrow.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Small update:

Didn't get anything done this weekend.
It was my future wife's bday so I took her away for the weekend.

Anyways:

I got my dual stage regulator with 10 outputs in from OldPunk. Thanks!!!



















I also setup the sink but haven't done plumbing yet. Still trying to figure out which way to put it.




-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Beast...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

it sure is!

The needle valve are a bit tricky but it only really matters for the 2 tank that have livestock the rest doesnt matter how much co2 is being pumped into them.

Did you get your the needle valve yet?


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea...it looks great I cant wait to use it....I think I left you feedback already...ill go back and double check though


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya I think you did actually.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey dont know if this has been mentioned yet or not but what are you gonna do to diffuse the co2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sjb1987 said:


> Hey dont know if this has been mentioned yet or not but what are you gonna do to diffuse the co2


I'm going cheap and simple haha. This for the 40b.

Going to use a power head and have a diffuser under it so it suck it up and mixes it all about.



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Cheap but i find it to be very effective, thats how I diffuse the CO2 in my 55g.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yup it works.
Since I won't be having filters in the 40b

I plan on using a marineland 1500 power head and attach a sponge to the bottom and have a glass diffuser under that.
I'm going try stick the co2 line in the power head first and see it diffuse good first.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have yet to try misting....youll probably use a little more co2 but its so cheap its not that big of deal


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sjb1987 said:


> I have yet to try misting....youll probably use a little more co2 but its so cheap its not that big of deal


yup!

i'm even thinknig about squeezing a atomic diffuser up in the powerhead.










thats the power head the bottom setup is how I'll have it maybe sticking a atomic diffuser in there and then placing a sponge over the intake.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice regulator :icon_eek:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Conrad283 said:


> Very nice regulator :icon_eek:


thanks!

Last night I added co2 to the first 40b I setup.

Also did a like 90% wc on the 2nd 40b because it has major green dust algae everywhere. We'll see how it is today

i'm still trying to adjust everything to get a balance going ahha


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Play around with the output pressure. It may not need to be up passed 30 or so.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

oldpunk78 said:


> Play around with the output pressure. It may not need to be up passed 30 or so.


Yup. I'll have some time this weekend.

I need pass 30psi for my atomic diffusers to work though.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

what a nice co2 rig!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those needle valves are a ***** to dial in, especially if you're running more than 3 in series like that. Have fun bro. lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> Those needle valves are a ***** to dial in, especially if you're running more than 3 in series like that. Have fun bro. lol


haha ya but i only need two to be dialed in. The rest is farming tanks with no livestock. So I can just pump it in and go. Not to worried about it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks _sick_ so far!


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

h4n said:


> Small update:
> 
> Didn't get anything done this weekend.
> It was my future wife's bday so I took her away for the weekend.
> ...


Nice setup, but you are dealing with air, air escape from where the higher pressure differential is, and at a fast flow rate/volume.
you can't control needle valves for more than 5 on this system, bubble rate don't hold and shifting is really big problem, require daily monitoring and adjusting each day...

been there, made multiple outputs but have to change aggressively, this type of setup don't work if output is more than 5, even at less than 5 outputs(more than 2), is really trouble if you don't know how to set it right.

I stop making systems that is more than 5 outputs, or have to use inter stage miniature pressure regulators for more outputs(more than 5 outputs).


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Bettatail said:


> Nice setup, but you are dealing with air, air escape from where the higher pressure differential is, and at a fast flow rate/volume.
> you can't control needle valves for more than 5 on this system, bubble rate don't hold and shifting is really big problem, require daily monitoring and adjusting each day...
> 
> been there, made multiple outputs but have to change aggressively, this type of setup don't work if output is more than 5, even at less than 5 outputs(more than 2), is really trouble if you don't know how to set it right.
> ...


That's a bummer!

I guess I'll deal with it when I need to use the other outputs.

So bacially you saying after 5 outputs the flow will shift everyday?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm, Bettatail so would you not recomend a 6 way manifold? I was planning on doing that once I started my "fish room" to save from having to buy a ton of regulators....but if its going to be a pta then ill have to think of something else


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

lamiskool said:


> Hmm, Bettatail so would you not recomend a 6 way manifold? I was planning on doing that once I started my "fish room" to save from having to buy a ton of regulators....but if its going to be a pta then ill have to think of something else


one regulator works for multiple outputs, but there is a limit, and one must know how it work and set it up right even the number of outputs are within the limit of the specific system.

the most practical way is to use low pressure input/output regulators to branch out the outputs, for example, if you want a 20 outputs unit, there is a main pressure regulator which can handle large flow rate, and multiple(5 units?) low pressure input/output regulators after(the main regulator), then the needle valves(4 units on each low pressure regulator).

Actually, a normal pneumatic circuits with multiple adjustable flow rate outputs, on each output there is a small pressure regulator then the flow rate adjusting valve(needle valve).


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

h4n said:


> That's a bummer!
> 
> I guess I'll deal with it when I need to use the other outputs.
> 
> ...


I even order a whole bunch of low pressure regulators and re-work the system, then offer at a lower price.
that was why it took me so long to give you positive answer, but you've already got the set in the picture.:icon_neut


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Bettatail said:


> I even order a whole bunch of low pressure regulators and re-work the system, then offer at a lower price.
> that was why it took me so long to give you positive answer, but you've already got the set in the picture.:icon_neut


i'm sorry about that. I PM you and it was a while before you got back to me then I ended up PMing old punk. And then when you offered a lower price that was the day i paid the balance and oldpunk shipped it out :|

i guess i should have been more patience.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dude...I had to scroll through 11pages to find your journal...we want an update


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hahaha been busy!
4 day weekend this week hopefully I can get a bunch of things done. I'll do a update then 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## peter_l (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice! I think a road trip is in order if you are having visitors.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

peter_l said:


> Very nice! I think a road trip is in order if you are having visitors.


Yup in a month or so. I'll be having a small get together. Cook out and all. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll work for plants... If you need a hand lol!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

dtejeda.arias said:


> I'll work for plants... If you need a hand lol!


Lol!!!


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

update!update! lol


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Updates would be fantastic my friend.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya sorry been super busy!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

OK finally had some time last weekend to set up the 3rd 40B.
And finally had time last night moving and shuffling plants around.
That's not a permanent spot for all the plants but most.

Here are some pictures of my over grown jungle:

Eriocaulon sp. Sieboldianum










Ludwigia Atlantis over 18" long










2nd 40b










3rd 40b










I also got some dark blue velvet shrimps from Soothing Shrimps.
But I haven't had a chance to get good pictures yet.
Also got some OEBT coming soon.

PS: dont mind the murky water from all the moving around plants 

Enjoy!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that erio is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> that erio is freaking gorgeous.


Thanks!

I actually chopped it into 3s.

I had it growing for a little over a month and it was spilt it self all different ways haha.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Well... finally finished plumbing my sink!!!

Now water changes will be much easier!
Just waiting for some fittings to plumbing my ro unit.

I ended up plumbing a second faucet to the sink. So I can attach the water changing hose or my ro unit and still be able to rinse stuff down or what not. 

Quick picture:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful plants and tanks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

h4n said:


> My brother in law had a motorcycle attached to our home for two years. Well 3 weeks ago I found out he was moving
> 
> I got permission from my mother inlaw to turn it into anything I wanted.


Wait till she sees the electric bill. At the least she'll shay fork some cash over.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

GMYukonon24s said:


> You have some beautiful plants and tanks! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks!!!



Hilde said:


> Wait till she sees the electric bill. At the least she'll shay fork some cash over.


Haha I pay all the bills and the house taxes. 
So she doesn't say anything. Beside thank you haha.
And so far my electric bill is still alot less then when the motorcycle shop was open with only my original tanks. 


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good...sent your package today


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Looking good...sent your package today


thanks man!
funny I was just going PM you hahaha!!!

How are your new plants doing?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

h4n said:


> thanks man!
> funny I was just going PM you hahaha!!!
> 
> How are your new plants doing?


I'm guessing you're getting more than you want/need.

Good so far. The Nesea came in green but is quickly turning the orange/pinkish/red that I wanted...its growing very quickly. Still waiting for sunset to arrive but have a space cleared for it in the middle of the tank. I'll update by journal in a week or so once everything settles down in the tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool.
Thanks!!
Nice! Did you get some sunset from Tom?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Yes


Me to 
Did he ship yours yet?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

No idea. I usually don't ask for a tracking number from him. He's shipped before I paid in the past as well. I don't really worry about ordering for him...the plants will come and look beautiful.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very true haha


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

h4n said:


> Look what UPS dropped off!!


why did u go with hma and not the digital ones?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soup12 said:


> why did u go with hma and not the digital ones?


Price differences. Since I orginally needed a bunch of them. But now heating the room was much better idea. 
i'm keeping the 100watts for the shrimp tank incase I need to bump a few tanks up in temp.
The rest are mainly farming tanks so they dont need to be a certain temp really.

In other news:

I totally stripped both my 60-P and 30L and redid both. The 60-P is done. But the 30L is empty currettly until later tonight. 

except a few new pictures soon!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

You need some geosesarma crabs!!! Let's make this a local trend! Looks good by the way sir!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hobbes1911 said:


> You need some geosesarma crabs!!! Let's make this a local trend! Looks good by the way sir!


Never heard of them.
I'll look into it! 

Thanks!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

h4n said:


> Never heard of them.
> I'll look into it!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



Vampire crabs or red devils (two different species apparently, zoological classification is still iffy) are the common names. There's also geosesarma notophorum (mandarin crab) and several others. They are supposed to be hardy and are terrestrial. The nice thing is that they do like a little bit of a water feature, so it's a nice combination of something a bit different from the regular tanks, but still aquarium related. I'm getting some after I come back from Germany.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Vampire crabs or red devils (two different species apparently, zoological classification is still iffy) are the common names. There's also geosesarma notophorum (mandarin crab) and several others. They are supposed to be hardy and are terrestrial. The nice thing is that they do like a little bit of a water feature, so it's a nice combination of something a bit different from the regular tanks, but still aquarium related. I'm getting some after I come back from Germany.


I see!
Ya I just read your build!

Does sounds interesting! Probably down the line. I must finish one project before the next or I'll have a bunch of unfinished projects like now hahha!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Or go for panthers. They are fully aquatic, just you might need a separate tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Or go for panthers. They are fully aquatic, just you might need a separate tank.


Good to know!


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

I am chiming in late, but the room looks great. I had the same idea back in January.

I had just bought a new place this past year and it had a lot of buildings on the property (6 ac). Unfortunately every one I start to renovate has more damage than the last! I've already torn down the first 12x12 room off the house because of subterranean termites, the 20x32 pool house for rot is going to be next, and the 18x18 building might be salvagable.

I should just buy one of those used mobile offices like that and save me a lot of grief. Won't have to worry about code either haha.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

you have inspired me!!! Got 8 10g tanks from petco $1 a gallon sale. Will build stand to hold them side by side 48"Lx20"W. 4 on top, 4 below. Run 1 light for each of the 4 tanks with sponge filters. All going into the fish room 

Where did you get your stands btw that holds the 10g tanks?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Asphalt Art said:


> I am chiming in late, but the room looks great. I had the same idea back in January.
> 
> I had just bought a new place this past year and it had a lot of buildings on the property (6 ac). Unfortunately every one I start to renovate has more damage than the last! I've already torn down the first 12x12 room off the house because of subterranean termites, the 20x32 pool house for rot is going to be next, and the 18x18 building might be salvagable.
> 
> I should just buy one of those used mobile offices like that and save me a lot of grief. Won't have to worry about code either haha.


Thanks! I got so luck with this room! 
Maybe you'll have luck with the 18x18



Soup12 said:


> you have inspired me!!! Got 8 10g tanks from petco $1 a gallon sale. Will build stand to hold them side by side 48"Lx20"W. 4 on top, 4 below. Run 1 light for each of the 4 tanks with sponge filters. All going into the fish room
> 
> Where did you get your stands btw that holds the 10g tanks?


i'm so glad to hear that! 

Ya i orginally wanted them the long way but I woiuld have lost out of so much space.

I actually have 2 fixture per shelf.
1 fixture = 2x 48" T8 6.500k bulbs.
So total 4 bulbs. No algae and decent growth from the mosses and random plants i got in those tanks.

The rack I got at homedepot, keep in mind I had to add extra support and wrapped the board to make it water proof.

let me know if you want details or anything, i'll try my best to help!


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Is the plant room open to the Boston public yet...?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

dtejeda.arias said:


> Is the plant room open to the Boston public yet...?


I think that would be on my places to go visit the next time I was in Bostom :icon_wink


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

AWESOME>> 

a buddy told me once.. its not a REAL FISH ROOM unless you have a SINK in there!!

congrats sir!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

dtejeda.arias said:


> Is the plant room open to the Boston public yet...?


No but you can come down and check it out anytime.
I'll have a big cook out day where everyone can come and such.




drewsuf82 said:


> I think that would be on my places to go visit the next time I was in Bostom :icon_wink









Warlock said:


> AWESOME>>
> 
> a buddy told me once.. its not a REAL FISH ROOM unless you have a SINK in there!!
> 
> congrats sir!!


Hahha its so true!
It save me so much time and trouble lugging water everywhere.
And I can use the sink as a holding container to. Which is nice.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

We need some new pictures!!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> We need some new pictures!!!


Yup tonight or tomrorow when i'm going replanting the two tank I redid.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here you go! Panther crabs:
http://krabbenphotoblog.de/index.php?showimage=304

You definitely need those


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Here you go! Panther crabs:
> http://krabbenphotoblog.de/index.php?showimage=304
> 
> You definitely need those


Yes! those are so cool looking!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ What did you end up doing with that monster Co2 rig? You can always try to reduce the needle valves and just go with a t-barb for outputs.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ What did you end up doing with that monster Co2 rig? You can always try to reduce the needle valves and just go with a t-barb for outputs.


I'm using it 
Works perfectly fine. Just take about a week or so to tweak a new output needle valve.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

h4n said:


> I'm using it
> Works perfectly fine. Just take about a week or so to tweak a new output needle valve.
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


wew...

*oldpunk wipes wipes brow with a sigh of relief.

lol

I'm glad it works man. Did you ever figure out if your timer was the culprit?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol
It still only at 5 outputs. Let see if anything happens with 6 hahhaa

I bought a new timer same one as they were out of anything thing beside the expensive ones. So far so good.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Moar pictures.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

OK OK OK! Lol
Something to hold you over until tonight.
My OEBT with DBV


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

When did you get oebt? We will have to do some trading to get some fresh blood. I have atleast 40 babies running around right now with a momma due this week and another nect weekish. They are just exploding for me lol. I just set up my new tb tank last night, ready for dsm.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

more pic of the entire room Han:icon_roll


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Forumsnow said:


> When did you get oebt? We will have to do some trading to get some fresh blood. I have atleast 40 babies running around right now with a momma due this week and another nect weekish. They are just exploding for me lol. I just set up my new tb tank last night, ready for dsm.


About two weeks ago. The all blue strain from Nick originally. No blondes.
And nice!!!!! I got all the tank just not full of shrimps lol!




ChadRamsey said:


> more pic of the entire room Han:icon_roll


Will do I haven't been home in a day.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## PhillyMurse (Mar 11, 2013)

h4n said:


> No but you can come down and check it out anytime.
> I'll have a big cook out day where everyone can come and such.


Road trip!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

PhillyMurse said:


> Road trip!!


 come on down!

if your serious keep an eye out for the date


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

You best send me a text when that goes down! And get your lazy butt down to check my place out.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Forumsnow said:


> You best send me a text when that goes down! And get your lazy butt down to check my place out.


Haha will do man!
Your place and the baby!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

PhillyMurse said:


> Road trip!!


I'm down for a road trip up there sometime


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

h4n said:


> OK OK OK! Lol
> Something to hold you over until tonight.
> My OEBT with DBV


what are those stones?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soup12 said:


> what are those stones?


The balls are Benibachi bee balls

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

are those balls really necessary? Is it worth buying... kinda pricey


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

not sure. Nothing in a shrimp tank is really necessary... but hey the pros use them. lol


----------



## PhillyMurse (Mar 11, 2013)

h4n said:


> come on down!
> 
> if your serious keep an eye out for the date


I definitely am! As long as I can swing some time off (which shouldn't be to tough) I know my girl would love the trip and I see Peter is down as well!



PeterN1986 said:


> I'm down for a road trip up there sometime


You're in! You're on cooler duty. roud:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Here are some new pictures:








ADA 60-P










20L/sink/ro unit/co2 setup









#1 40b submerged #1 40 emersed








#2 40b









#3 40b









Shrimp rack









30L and 2x 2.5g



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Where's the blyxa? :icon_wink

Looking good!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Where's the blyxa? :icon_wink
> 
> Looking good!


In the 20L kind of hard to see at the angle.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Serious


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Looking great Han ! Its way too tidy to be called a fish room ha ha !


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Lookin' great, Han!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Looking great Han ! Its way too tidy to be called a fish room ha ha !


+10,000 LOL But give it time.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Looking great Han ! Its way too tidy to be called a fish room ha ha !


I also don't see any fish in those pictures for it to be called a fish room


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Looking great Han ! Its way too tidy to be called a fish room ha ha !


haha I have tidy issues 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Lookin' great, Han!


thanks!



Soothing Shrimp said:


> +10,000 LOL But give it time.


it does look messy sometime after i'm done doing something.



UDGags said:


> I also don't see any fish in those pictures for it to be called a fish room


It not called a fish room though.
"Planted tank ROOM"

LOL!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

WHat brand filter are you using for the 10g tanks and are they quiet? your running double sponges?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soup12 said:


> WHat brand filter are you using for the 10g tanks and are they quiet? your running double sponges?


Don't remember the brand. 

Its 2x dual sponge filters so 4 total sponges per tank.

As quite as bubble gets I guess lol. You can't hear bubbles over the big air pump anyways.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got the Marsilea minuta and the R. Bangladesh and Taiwan lily freebies, the look good. Thanks very much for the freebies! Let me and Philly know when your cookout is


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

PeterN1986 said:


> Just got the Marsilea minuta and the R. Bangladesh and Taiwan lily freebies, the look good. Thanks very much for the freebies! Let me and Philly know when your cookout is


Glad to hear! Hope you can use them.

OK! keep an eye on this journal  for when I set a date.

Thanks! Again.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

New addition to the room!









10" Aqua pro cube. 3L amazonia and 2L Powersand S. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

h4n said:


> New addition to the room!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome I bought a 10" cube also  They are sweet. Also how do you heat your fish room?- just that electric heater?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya super thick glass compared to my 12" Mr aqua cube.

Both force hot air(oil) and a electric space heater.

Since my force got air only has one thermostat inside the house living room.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

h4n said:


> Ya super thick glass compared to my 12" Mr aqua cube.
> 
> Both force hot air(oil) and a electric space heater.
> 
> ...


Mr aqua's are not worth it IMO. Pay a little more for "ada like", thicker glass, and low iron tanks from aquapro. You will love the 10" cube.

Yeh Im contemplating heating my fish room instead of heaters. What are you talking about "Both force hot air(oil)"?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soup12 said:


> Mr aqua's are not worth it IMO. Pay a little more for "ada like", thicker glass, and low iron tanks from aquapro. You will love the 10" cube.
> 
> Yeh Im contemplating heating my fish room instead of heaters. What are you talking about "Both force hot air(oil)"?


Well I got it for like $60 shipped.
And it is the low iron version. Just doesn't have thick glass.

Ya I do like the 10" cube.

I use both electric space heater and my regular house heater. Which is oil heated. Force heated air.
When I built up the wall I plumbed in two vents. Since there was already plumbed heat into the trailer just wasnt mounted to any vents or anything.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

h4n said:


> Well I got it for like $60 shipped.
> And it is the low iron version. Just doesn't have thick glass.
> 
> Ya I do like the 10" cube.
> ...


Sorry i think I was mistaking Mr Aqua tank to ada Do!aqua tank


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha I see.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Hehe I love the large tank with the two baby tanks on each side!! Nice


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

PinkRasbora said:


> Hehe I love the large tank with the two baby tanks on each side!! Nice


haha thanks!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

how come you dont fill your 10g tanks all the way up in the pics?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Soup12 said:


> how come you dont fill your 10g tanks all the way up in the pics?


my guess would be to limit the water that bubbles out from the sponge filters.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> my guess would be to limit the water that bubbles out from the sponge filters.


Yup that's correct.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

As in too much flow or too loud?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soup12 said:


> As in too much flow or too loud?


To much splashing.


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Some rare plants:










The 10" cube, quick rock placment:


















Shrimp tank:
CRS
TT
OEBT and DBV


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

those orange neos are TT's?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> those orange neos are TT's?


TT

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

You need to take those balls and drill a hole through the middle and make a snowman. Then take that moss and make a xmas tree. Then put in red shrimp to decorate the xmas tree.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

h4n said:


> Some rare plants:


What swords are those? Is that red one what I think it is?
And I'm assuming behind it is Tonia right? You're collection is more impressive by the day


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

UDGags said:


> You need to take those balls and drill a hole through the middle and make a snowman. Then take that moss and make a xmas tree. Then put in red shrimp to decorate the xmas tree.


Ehehehehe. Hey mister decoration,where do u think ur going?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> You need to take those balls and drill a hole through the middle and make a snowman. Then take that moss and make a xmas tree. Then put in red shrimp to decorate the xmas tree.


That is to funny!! I should do that right before xmas hahaha!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

HybridHerp said:


> What swords are those? Is that red one what I think it is?
> And I'm assuming behind it is Tonia right? You're collection is more impressive by the day


Echino. Aflame Purple Knight
Echino. Opacus Verde (front one)
Echino Satan 2003 (back one with two leaves)

and ya Tonnia Lotus blossom and behind that is some Rotala Sunset

thanks!!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

how about some pics of the flamingos!!!


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

If you don't mind, I've got a random question about your Echino aflame (because I'm having trouble finding much info online about that specific cultivar), but how fast does it grow? I know it will get relatively large eventually like most amazon swords (unless I'm mistaken based on what I've read), but will it take a long time to get there? Or is it just as fast as any other Echinodorus?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ChadRamsey said:


> how about some pics of the flamingos!!!



They don't look as good as yours! Haha




SomeCanuck said:


> If you don't mind, I've got a random question about your Echino aflame (because I'm having trouble finding much info online about that specific cultivar), but how fast does it grow? I know it will get relatively large eventually like most amazon swords (unless I'm mistaken based on what I've read), but will it take a long time to get there? Or is it just as fast as any other Echinodorus?


Not sure just got the aflame and the verde a few days ago...

But the satan 2003 is super slow grower...


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Where's you get the swords? Pm me about it (unless you've got to spare amongst the plants I want to order from you lol)


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Fair enough. Look forward to watching it grown here then.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

SomeCanuck said:


> Fair enough. Look forward to watching it grown here then.


Hahha me to! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Well finally setted up the 10" cube. 
Equipment isn't final, its just what I had around besides the light.
I used a par38 18watt led bulb in a clamp light dome fixture. Its hung about 2ft over it. And it help light up my work desk.


















Plants so far:
Red root floaters
HC 
Fissidens Geppi
Not sure on a background plant yet but was thinking threaded fern.

I also don't know what color to do the background...



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Keep background clear  looks great.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

no! something has to go on the back to block everything haha
I was thinking sky blue.

Or frost it with that tint stuff


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

sky blue with mixes of whites. It will look like clouds in the sky


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Soup12 said:


> sky blue with mixes of whites. It will look like clouds in the sky


Ya!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i dig the cube!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

mirror tint yo... go retro


----------



## Hippocampus (Dec 27, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in and admit to reading every...single...page of this 24-page thread. 

I've had to clean up my drool several times, wipe away the tears of happiness and jealousy, and had to show the Punk (my minion) your pics and had to explain everything in the pics.

Equally as important as this thread filled of awesome is the fact that I will be making much and many future purchases from you to help fund this room of Amazing. I'm attempting to setup a 40B in the midst of moving across town, and I've had to pause setup because I need a light, plants, and hardscape.

Oh, and I have subscribed as well.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

When is the BBQ at your tank room h4n!!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

nice "bamboo", did you get that for valentines day? Because i have the same one.... AHAH


----------



## Dr.Horology (May 27, 2013)

Very neat. Every person's dream is to have such a space to do what we love to do. Good job and keep the updates coming!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey H4n,

Are you running heater controllers on your heaters so they dont stick on and fry? The HMA finnex heaters have an alarm when it reaches 92 degrees, but that won't save your livestock, correct?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> mirror tint yo... go retro


haha! I want something cool and different LOL!



Hippocampus said:


> Just wanted to chime in and admit to reading every...single...page of this 24-page thread.
> 
> I've had to clean up my drool several times, wipe away the tears of happiness and jealousy, and had to show the Punk (my minion) your pics and had to explain everything in the pics.
> 
> ...


oh wow! thanks so much! I hope something in the thread will help you 



aluka said:


> When is the BBQ at your tank room h4n!!


maybe in a month? Sometime in june maybe? I got two more tanks to setup.
I'll be busy in July with wedding stuff so either June or after July.
That and I want to stock up on everything so when people come down they can buy lol!



tattooedfool83 said:


> nice "bamboo", did you get that for valentines day? Because i have the same one.... AHAH


It actually the first concept to our wedding center pieces lol!
Were going do a smaller vase though.



Dr.Horology said:


> Very neat. Every person's dream is to have such a space to do what we love to do. Good job and keep the updates coming!


Thanks! and very true! yup i'll keep the updates coming!



Soup12 said:


> Hey H4n,
> 
> Are you running heater controllers on your heaters so they dont stick on and fry? The HMA finnex heaters have an alarm when it reaches 92 degrees, but that won't save your livestock, correct?


Nope i actually ordered all them heaters and not using any of them.. I decided after buying them all I was going heat the room instead. I got 6x 150watts HMA heats and 6x 100watts all new if anything interested in a new heater!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyways another update:

Setted up a leftover 20H I had at my moms. Last tank that was left there.

I'll throw a few plants in it tonight and snap a picture.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

hahaha its always been my dream so she went with it


----------



## Hippocampus (Dec 27, 2012)

h4n said:


> hahaha its always been my dream so she went with it


Now _that_ is awesome! Hobbies/Obsessions are more enjoyable when your significant other supports you.


----------



## Hippocampus (Dec 27, 2012)

h4n said:


> oh wow! thanks so much! I hope something in the thread will help you
> )


It sure will! I just saw you posted that you have a bunch of heaters to get rid of. Well, I need a heater! lol I live in Louisiana where it's HOT and HUMID right now, but Mr. Awesome likes to keep the place at 68*F. 

I also saw your stuff for sale, and I am keeping a tab open in my browser so I can easily reference it.  I am also using your plants for sale list as a reference guide to researching. (I don't purchase anything live or otherwise before researching it).


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hippocampus said:


> It sure will! I just saw you posted that you have a bunch of heaters to get rid of. Well, I need a heater! lol I live in Louisiana where it's HOT and HUMID right now, but Mr. Awesome likes to keep the place at 68*F.
> 
> I also saw your stuff for sale, and I am keeping a tab open in my browser so I can easily reference it.  I am also using your plants for sale list as a reference guide to researching. (I don't purchase anything live or otherwise before researching it).


Haha yup sometimes she doesn't like it as I spend all day and night out there lol. But oh well..


Yes PM me if you want to buy a heater or two or 12 lol!!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I WILL have a room like this when I get my own place.. lol 

Hope you set everything up soon!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

mjbn said:


> I WILL have a room like this when I get my own place.. lol
> 
> Hope you set everything up soon!


Hahaha good luck! A lot of work and swearing haha.

Its almost done a few more tanks to go.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

More Aqusoil should be here today!
To setup the next 40b!!!  Hopefully i'll get some time over the weekend.

And going setup my 55g with some safe t sorb for moss grown out tank or something.

Also got a Odyssea CFS700 to try out on a 40b, if it works out great i'll be using them on all my 40b tanks since the price to very good!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Jealous.... I am extremely jealous of you and your epic Tank Room. It looks amazing. 

What are you going to do with this newest 40b you're setting up?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Jealous.... I am extremely jealous of you and your epic Tank Room. It looks amazing.
> 
> What are you going to do with this newest 40b you're setting up?


thanks!!! took tons of work and still not done! lol

it will be another high tech tank for more stem plants haha. Already ran out of room in my other tanks.

i'll be also redo my 20L with the left over Aquasoil.
Since my 20L has Akadama substrate is is causing tons of mulm from it breaking down and causing tons of issues!

Also turning my ADA 60-P "show" tank into a farming tank lol!

only show tank is my 10" cube haha to much maintence to keep the 60-p a show tank.


----------



## maddmaxx (Aug 11, 2013)

Well 25 pages later................................
This is a great setup... I cant wait till i have the room for this


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

maddmaxx said:


> Well 25 pages later................................
> This is a great setup... I cant wait till i have the room for this


Thanka for reading thru it all!

Sorry for no updates lately.
I've been super busy.

Ill have a big update soon with all the stuff I've been doing lol

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Cant wait! Been wondering why there hasnt been an update




h4n said:


> Thanka for reading thru it all!
> 
> Sorry for no updates lately.
> I've been super busy.
> ...


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

This is a great thread, super jealous of your room! I need a shrimp rack!

Looking forward to update


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

lamiskool said:


> Cant wait! Been wondering why there hasnt been an update


Ya I'm getting married in Oct. So just been juggling. 




TankYouVeryMuch said:


> This is a great thread, super jealous of your room! I need a shrimp rack!
> 
> Looking forward to update


Thanks!



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

h4n said:


> Ya I'm getting married in Oct. So just been juggling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats! I hope she has an interest in aquatics as well. Then she can help you with weekly tank maintanence :icon_mrgr


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

samee said:


> Congrats! I hope she has an interest in aquatics as well. Then she can help you with weekly tank maintanence :icon_mrgr


She learning along the way 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## maddmaxx (Aug 11, 2013)

Your also not very far from me.... I live on the other side of Greenfield just over the Vermont border. Maybe sometime I will have to come down and check it out

Sent from the woods of New England


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

maddmaxx said:


> Your also not very far from me.... I live on the other side of Greenfield just over the Vermont border. Maybe sometime I will have to come down and check it out
> 
> Sent from the woods of New England


Cool!

Sounds good

I was trying to get a cookout together but I've been just to busy.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratz!!! 



h4n said:


> Ya I'm getting married in Oct. So just been juggling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

lamiskool said:


> Congratz!!!


Thanks

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## RiverShark (Mar 11, 2013)

This is quite possibly one of the coolest things I've ever seen! Great fish room!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

RiverShark said:


> This is quite possibly one of the coolest things I've ever seen! Great fish room!


Thanks! Its a lot of hard work.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Congrats on the engagement my friend


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

HybridHerp said:


> Congrats on the engagement my friend


Been engaged for over a year 

Thanks man!!!

A lot of exiciting new things after the wedding is over and settled. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

the last picture posted in this thread was on 5/29

:angryfire


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ChadRamsey said:


> the last picture posted in this thread was on 5/29
> 
> :angryfire


Lol nothing much changed. 

Ill snap some tonight if I get a chance.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am going to follow along on this one. Love the room. Any shots of the whole thing yet?


----------



## primo (Jul 28, 2013)

subscribed.

wow.

id say more but it's already been said.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

nice , but i will waterproof the whole trailer and fill it with water into a big aquarium :biggrin:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to follow along on this one. Love the room. Any shots of the whole thing yet?


Hey your back!!!!

i'm going update with a bunch of pictures in the next couple days.

ill get a whole room shot form the door in.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

h4n said:


> Hey your back!!!!
> 
> i'm going update with a bunch of pictures in the next couple days.
> 
> ill get a whole room shot form the door in.


Yes, I am. roud: I just set up another tank too, but seeing your room, I want to set up another shelf of tanks now. Lol.

I will be looking for some updated pics.:icon_bigg


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yes, I am. roud: I just set up another tank too, but seeing your room, I want to set up another shelf of tanks now. Lol.
> 
> I will be looking for some updated pics.:icon_bigg


Glad to see your back! 

sounds good!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

h4n said:


> Glad to see your back!
> 
> sounds good!


Glad to be back man. :icon_bigg


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

h4n said:


> Hey your back!!!!
> 
> i'm going update with a bunch of pictures in the next couple days.
> 
> ill get a whole room shot form the door in.


 
might as well take a video while your at it :icon_wink


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Landmines said:


> might as well take a video while your at it :icon_wink


I vote for this also!


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

So this is where all the plants are from when I ordered from you. :0

Very nice setups!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

lamiskool said:


> I vote for this also!


i'll try but my phone makes crappy videos.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

h4n said:


> Glad to see your back!
> 
> sounds good!


And you were glad to see his back why?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

CPDzeke said:


> And you were glad to see his back why?


it always nice to see people come back to the hobby....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

CPDzeke said:


> And you were glad to see his back why?


Ouch. Lol. :hihi:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok took a few quick pictures last night.
Don't mind some tanks lol
And the messes everywhere haha




































































































-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice h4n. Love that room.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Looking good man.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow...:drool:

I am so very jealous. I'm coming to visit!


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Very cool, kinda reminds me of a mad scientists lab. Except a lab for plants and fish. Looks good.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

HybridHerp said:


> Looking good man.


thanks man!



newportjon said:


> Wow...:drool:
> 
> I am so very jealous. I'm coming to visit!


Come on down! 
Funny and I want to visit you in Nantucket! haha



andrewq said:


> Very cool, kinda reminds me of a mad scientists lab. Except a lab for plants and fish. Looks good.


hahaha! it does!


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Does all of your tanks are using CO2 Han? Look Great man.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Master503 said:


> Does all of your tanks are using CO2 Han? Look Great man.


Ya most are.
That tank you see with just ferns doesnt anymore as I adopted some fish that dont like co2.

And the shrimp tank rack doesnt either.

But every other tank does.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are those shrimp tanks 10 gallon tanks? Power filters, or just sponge filters?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

dude, when do you find the time to take care of all those tanks?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cableguy69846 said:


> Are those shrimp tanks 10 gallon tanks? Power filters, or just sponge filters?


Shrimp tanks are all 2x dual sponge filters



wabisabi said:


> dude, when do you find the time to take care of all those tanks?


Hahha mostly Sunday's.
Most I got a good balance that I only have to top off with water. And Water change once a month.
All I have to worry about is fertilizing, feeding fishes, shrimps and trimming plants.

About 1-2 hrs everyday and 4-6 hrs sundays.
Somedays I don't touch anything.
Just do orders. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I just finished filling a 55g last night.
And leak testing another 55g.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is so cool. Do you have a lot of fish as well? Keep up the good work


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

fishboy199413 said:


> That is so cool. Do you have a lot of fish as well? Keep up the good work


Thanks


Not many fishes. Mostly female betta.
The fern tank has some chiclids i adpoted.
I guess there kind of rarer.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

What's your plan for the 55s?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Positron said:


> What's your plan for the 55s?


One will be filled with assortment of crypts. 

Not sure on the other one. Passed the leak test but no idea what to put in it yet.

If I don't have enough room ill do both with crypts. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is great stuff. I am trying to set up 4 10gs to grow plants and I am looking for a light fixture to use. What are you using for that?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

BruceF said:


> This is great stuff. I am trying to set up 4 10gs to grow plants and I am looking for a light fixture to use. What are you using for that?


My 10g rack is shrimp tanks on top.

So low tech

I have 2- 2x t8 fixtures grows moss great and crypts.

My bottom 3x 10g are high tech.

2 are using 1x t5ho 24" each.
1 are using 1x PC bulb

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

BruceF said:


> Thanks.


Np

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Mr.reef (Aug 27, 2013)

NICE.......

AQUA.MAN CAVE

I wish I had the "room"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Mr.reef said:


> NICE.......
> 
> AQUA.MAN CAVE
> 
> I wish I had the "room"


Haha thanks!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## JeremyM (Feb 23, 2012)

I love this thread, it's such an achievement! The whole thing looks great. If you don't have any shrimp in these yet, It would be pretty easy to just drop a dozen in one of these tanks and let them breed on their own with minimal extra maintenance, especially since you say you don't have too many fish in there.
Could you tell me what those terrestrial plants are that are growing out of the plastic pots at the front left corner of the table in the second picture of your most recent photo update? thanks!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

JeremyM said:


> I love this thread, it's such an achievement! The whole thing looks great. If you don't have any shrimp in these yet, It would be pretty easy to just drop a dozen in one of these tanks and let them breed on their own with minimal extra maintenance, especially since you say you don't have too many fish in there.
> Could you tell me what those terrestrial plants are that are growing out of the plastic pots at the front left corner of the table in the second picture of your most recent photo update? thanks!


Thanks!!! It took a lot of work and still not done haha.

I have all the tanks with something in them.
Crs, TT, malawas, Orange/blonde oebt
Super red crs, oebt/dbv, frogs, dwarf crays

The two small glass jars are black mangroove if that's what your talking about?
Or the black pot inside that cermanic green pot? If that, that's was a gift labeled FL palm tree.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nicely done. Congrats on the room and the wifey (or soon to be)
Been trying to read through this thread for a couple weeks now. Very impressed.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nestle_ said:


> Very nicely done. Congrats on the room and the wifey (or soon to be)
> Been trying to read through this thread for a couple weeks now. Very impressed.


thanks! and thanks for taking the time to read thru all this haha


----------



## zemnar (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow... I mean WOW! The have that much space to work with! What a dream.

Congrats man. Everything is looking great!

So much much CO2 do you go through? 
And do the lights in your neighborhood dim when your tanks cycle on for the day?! lol

But seriously, great job!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

zemnar said:


> Wow... I mean WOW! The have that much space to work with! What a dream.
> 
> Congrats man. Everything is looking great!
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!

20lb in about 3-4weeks 10 tanks

30L is on a 5 lb last over 2 months.

4x 10g grow out tanks on a 5lb I just setup not sure yet.

Haha that would be funny.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

It's been a while since I checked. Your room is looking INSANE! I like that 40B Dutch in the background of the second pic.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

shrimpnmoss said:


> It's been a while since I checked. Your room is looking INSANE! I like that 40B Dutch in the background of the second pic.


Hahha how you been man!!

Haha it more of a farming tank


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Last day for shipping for me!!!!! 

I'll be back after my wedding and honeymoon, Expect an update.

thanks everyone~!!!!!!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Rediscovered this little gem.

Simply amazing, I wish I had as much space as you did for my plant room, alas all I've got is half of a garage.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Great room man! Just read through your thread (30 pages phew). It is definitely inspiring and I am definitely jealous. lol

Keep it up man.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Who took care of it while you were gone?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

AVN said:


> Rediscovered this little gem.
> 
> Simply amazing, I wish I had as much space as you did for my plant room, alas all I've got is half of a garage.


Thanks!!
I'll do an update soon



discoveringmypath said:


> Great room man! Just read through your thread (30 pages phew). It is definitely inspiring and I am definitely jealous. lol
> 
> Keep it up man.


Haha thanks! Let me know if you got any more questions!



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Who took care of it while you were gone?


Nobody it took care of it self lol!!

Just kidding, my friend who helped me build the room it self. 
Came over, checked, fertilizer and feed fishs.

- Sent from a Phablet


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Han gotta say after reading thru the entire thread my imagination is going wild with all the tanks I want to set up now! Truly an inspiration to aquarium hobbists old and new. PLUS finding a wife that is okay with that is so lucky! I've been slowly acclimating my gf to the thought of multiple tanks  but back on topic... wow beautiful set up and I can appreciate the amount of work you have put into this! Look forward to updates SUBSCRIBED
Cheers,
Brendan!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

CPD said:


> Han gotta say after reading thru the entire thread my imagination is going wild with all the tanks I want to set up now! Truly an inspiration to aquarium hobbists old and new. PLUS finding a wife that is okay with that is so lucky! I've been slowly acclimating my gf to the thought of multiple tanks  but back on topic... wow beautiful set up and I can appreciate the amount of work you have put into this! Look forward to updates SUBSCRIBED
> Cheers,
> Brendan!


haha I guess I lucked out both ways! lol!

thanks man, took a lot of work and still not done.

Got one more 55g to setup and thast it for tanks I think.

yes I will take updated pictures soon.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Man, I am soo bummed I moved away! Looks awesome Han!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbgirl said:


> Man, I am soo bummed I moved away! Looks awesome Han!



So sad you couldn't see it!!

Hope the family is doing good!!

- Sent from a Phablet


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm out for a couple of months and you smash my sales, have a fregging shrimp/plant room, and got married. Congrats on hitting the lottery!!! 

I got some major catching up to do, but I have nothing to sell. Also got downsized to 3 tanks after moving back into the apartment.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

jimko said:


> I'm out for a couple of months and you smash my sales, have a fregging shrimp/plant room, and got married. Congrats on hitting the lottery!!!
> 
> I got some major catching up to do, but I have nothing to sell. Also got downsized to 3 tanks after moving back into the apartment.


My man jimmy!!
Nice to hear from you buddy.

Couple months. I think Dec. Is a year you've been gone!!!

Yes a lot has changed in a year for me lol!! Someone had to pick up your slack lol.
No didn't win the lottery yet hahha.

That's a shame only 3 tanks.
Hopefully you got them loaded full of your goodies lol.

- Sent from a Phablet


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good bro. I met you when the trailer was still a motorcycle place. I bought your CO2 setup a year ago.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Minja said:


> Looks good bro. I met you when the trailer was still a motorcycle place. I bought your CO2 setup a year ago.


Hey man

Yes I remember you.

Funny when you met me and sold you that co2 setup, I didn't even think I had any fish tanks setup there yet lol.
Now 32 tanks later haha

Still have the co2 setup?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Very impressive room man.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

how about some updated pics. the last ones you posted were taken back in August. i know your busy Han, but come on!:bounce:


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

h4n said:


> Hey man
> 
> Yes I remember you.
> 
> ...


Yes, I still use it. Yea you all the tanks were in the house. How much does it cost you to run everything. I know in the winter time it must cost more due the the heaters running.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

usgetata said:


> Very impressive room man.


Thanks!!


ChadRamsey said:


> how about some updated pics. the last ones you poster were taken back ion August. i know your busy Han, but come on!:bounce:


Hhaha I'll try my birthday is tomorrow lol
And the rooms a mess. Lol


Minja said:


> Yes, I still use it. Yea you all the tanks were in the house. How much does it cost you to run everything. I know in the winter time it must cost more due the the heaters running.


Nice to hear that!
Oh ya ok.

Hard to say the electric goes with my home to.
And in the summer we ran 3x ACs and I have a AC I'm here to. And we have pool filter in the summer.

Winter we have space heaters to.


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

What kind of CO2 setup are you using on your tanks? 

I'm planning on a multiple tank setup (4 40B tanks) for growing and I have been struggling with what kind of regulator I should get. I've been looking into something like the AQUATEK CO2 Regulator Solenoid Six Outlet. I've heard mixed reviews about it though.

Just wondering what you use because you seem to be pretty successful at growing plants.

I apoligize in advance if you mentioned it already, this is a long thread! lol

Love your room though!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

discoveringmypath said:


> What kind of CO2 setup are you using on your tanks?
> 
> I'm planning on a multiple tank setup (4 40B tanks) for growing and I have been struggling with what kind of regulator I should get. I've been looking into something like the AQUATEK CO2 Regulator Solenoid Six Outlet. I've heard mixed reviews about it though.
> 
> ...


Its a custom built dual stage regulator. Oldpunk (on here) built it.
Has a 10 output manifold on it with some cheap SMC needle valves.

Hahah thanks! A lot of work!


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

h4n said:


> Its a custom built dual stage regulator. Oldpunk (on here) built it.
> Has a 10 output manifold on it with some cheap SMC needle valves.
> 
> Hahah thanks! A lot of work!


10 outputs! Nice... Do you have to constantly keep adjusting the valves with that many outputs?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

discoveringmypath said:


> 10 outputs! Nice... Do you have to constantly keep adjusting the valves with that many outputs?


nope first few months took a lot of tweaking but it good now.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy belated Bday - still need updates


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Are we going to get an update before next year ? ha ha !


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hahha ya.
Next week. I got the week off beside Monday.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Very Nice! I hope to one day have a room like this to some sort. Can't wait to see updated photo's.


----------



## Mr.Bill (Aug 22, 2013)

ok long enough updates please  need to show off some of your new creations.

Yep just read thru this also  very impressed.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks I'll try I'm horrible at updates. Lol


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

That u r lol. But im no better haha

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Check out your prefilter. Now I know where to find my shrimp feeding. One small amano and one big RCS.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

h4n said:


> Thanks I'll try I'm horrible at updates. Lol


Han, your PM box is full.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

updated pictures later hopefully!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

YAY! H4ns back  hope your doing well! We need updates!! :bounce:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes I'm!!

Yes sir!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome back h4n youve been missed sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

haha thanks!


----------



## maddmaxx (Aug 11, 2013)

been a while......................


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes I know I need new updated pictures lol


----------

